# Craigtoun Hospital, Fife, February 2008



## spacepunk (Mar 23, 2008)

This is Craigtoun Hospital near St.Andrews, Fife.
The upper levels are being modernised into luxury rooms but the basement is a mess. The highlight is the Grand marble staircase.

The Front.






Roof room.





Marble hallway.





Weird thing.





Room.





Rotting bathroom in the basement.





Light in the hallway.





orthopedic chair.





Normal chair.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 23, 2008)

I love this place. The most incredible hallway! Does it still have the central heating on?
Excellent pics. Especially like the one of the roof room.

Cheers


----------



## spacepunk (Mar 23, 2008)

And here are some updates from a more recent visit.

Maternity chair.





Lift mechanism. Had to do some climbing to get this shot.





The Marble starcase.





And from another angle.





The Main light in the hallway.





Massive mirror.





More Marble.





Dark Gate.





Fire escape.





Fireplace.


----------



## spacepunk (Mar 23, 2008)

And yes Foxylady, the heating (and lighting) are still on.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 23, 2008)

Heehee. That last fireplace is gorgeous...not seen that one before. Great pics.


----------



## spacepunk (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks, everytime I go back I seem to discover more.


----------



## spacepunk (Oct 26, 2008)

Alas no more visits. An updated photo.


----------



## Smellycat (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh well i guess its finally going to be made into a hotel. I'll maybe try and book a room in a couple of years time when its all complete and see what its like.


----------



## Pincheck (Oct 28, 2008)

Can't say i'm sorry as its nice ot see that it will not rot and fall into the same condition as many other places that we get to see. I would rather it was a hotel than a ruin.


----------



## Rhysey (Jan 31, 2009)

Great to see some interior photos. I was at uni in St Andrews 2003-2007 and made a few trips to see the exterior of the mansion during that time. My interest was sparked during Halloween 2004 when some friends suggested we drive up there to have a look. I think we were going to go inside but we didn't have the balls to do so.

However, I got a bit historical about the place and had a tour around the exterior with one of the staff members from the Old Course who now own the site. I was going to do a write up of the history for the university newspaper but never got round to it. I was pretty chuffed with some of the exterior photos I got, but I never dreamed I would see inside it so I'm really impressed! As you guys say, it's unlikely to stay in the same condition so good that you captured it before they turn it into the timeshare site. I'll try and upload my photos sometime.

Also, a wee story of interest, apparently (according to one of my colleagues who gave birth at the hospital) there used to be a statue in the grounds which I incidentally never ever found on several visits there, which depicted a child in the arms of a nurse and the child had webbed feet and hands. Apparently this was an actual occurrence at the hospital. It may be an old myth but considering most of the people I knew from Fife were born there, it may have some credence. There was also some story about a steel trolley full of body parts being left in the main reception area in front of the staircase at some point. Again, it sounds far fetched, but this was what I was told when I enquired the locals about the hospital.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 31, 2009)

Rhysey said:


> ... which depicted a child in the arms of a nurse and the child had webbed feet and hands. Apparently this was an actual occurrence at the hospital. It may be an old myth ..l.



Ooh! My nephew had webbed feet...not the hands though! 
Welcome to DP, btw.


----------

